# Santa Elena Campsite



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi All,

We are travelling down to southern Spain in our Niesmann and Bischoff Flair - 8mtrs long - 3.2 high, in a week or so. 
Looking for a quick overnight site near Jaen. Can anyone confirm if Camping Despenaperros, Santa Elena access is Ok for above large motorhome. Looked on Google maps but cannot get that close up. 
Any other suggestions gladly received.

thanks,
Donna


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Which route are you taking Donna?

We have a Flair and travel down the centre of France and into Spain down the Med coast.

If you are planning on using that route then I'll supply you with "Flair friendly places to stay"


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The road into St Elena campsite comes up quite sharp from the main road so some care needs to be taken whem turning in if you are prone to grounding. 
Once you are past that point then you should be ok.

When we were there last the site was a bit run down and the showers where luke warm.

Andy


----------

